# Puppy sleeping



## AMT18 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
We recently brought home a Vizsla puppy 9 weeks old and are currently on night 4. She liked her crate really quickly for naps, happily takes herself in there and is ok if we shut the door when she is ready for a nap. We are still working on her being in there for any amount of time when she’s not sleepy though. Our issue is a night time and we aren’t sure what we are doing is right. We have no room for a crate in our bedroom, plus my daughter is in and out of our room through the night and is still a bit nervous around the puppy. The first night my husband slept by her crate in the living room and she slept well (other than going out for the toilet), the second night he moved further away and for the most part she was fine. The third night he tried to come to bed and she howled, barked, scratched at the crate on and off all night and barely settled. So we thought she’s not ready to be on her own, so my husband slept downstairs again last night, further away again but she slept really well, only getting out the crate once for the toilet. Basically, I don’t want to create a rod for our own back but equally I felt really cruel leaving her to get so distressed. Everyone I’ve spoke to says they need to learn but it just felt awful!
has anyone been through this and can offer tips on how to gradually leave her on a night?
Sorry for the mega post!


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi Friends...!!!

It is Understanding and learn our behavior & good for them. so, Don't worry.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's perfectly fine to start her out by sleeping in the same room.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

she is still a baby. i would continue being next to her and gradually start leaving her alone for the night. you can eventually try putting a piece of clothing your husband was wearing that day near her crate. for them a lot is about pheromones, not about actually seeing you.


----------



## AMT18 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for your replies. It’s a relief to know we aren’t doing anything terrible. Would you suggest just edging out slowly each day?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I slept next to Finn for probably a week or two, even during daytime naps. I personally think it is important to instill in them a sense of confidence that they are not alone, or abandoned.
I did cover the crate opening when sleeping next to him.
He settled right in and was potty trained inside of a week.


----------

